# RMS Morea



## KPC

Discussion thread for RMS Morea. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## KPC

*web Page*

Beautiful work..well done and etc. KPC


----------



## benjidog

Thank you KPC - I am happy to advise and help anyone making similar entries.

Brian


----------



## Manfred Faude

Wonderful page Benjidog - if the directory can keep this quality - the SN community will be in the top ten of the internet.

Regards
Manfred


----------



## non descript

Superb work there by you Brian; indeed 26 days of hard work. Thank you for an excellent piece on this special ship, and yours is a hard act to follow.


----------



## Bruce Carson

Hello Brian.
An absolutely first rate job on the 'Morea'--congratulations.
My father would have enjoyed reading it and complimenting you a fine job well done.

Bruce C


----------



## Hugh MacLean

*Nice one*

Congratulations, Brian,
A job very well done indeed. 
Regards (Thumb)


----------

